

Connecting Your Web Frontend to Your Mobile Backend with Backbone.js - kinvey
http://www.kinvey.com/index.php/Blog-Entries/Connecting-Your-Web-Frontend-to-Your-Mobile-Backend-with-Backbone.js

======
gee_totes
Ironically, the site is down: `Database Error: Unable to connect to the
database:Could not connect to MySQL`

<snark>Maybe there should be an article on connecting your web frontend to
MySQL</snark>

Is there a cached version available?

